# 2 years trying, never been pregnant



## Kwasiorkor (Nov 4, 2017)

Hello FF!

I’m a 34 year old married woman who has been trying to conceive for the last 2 years with zero success. My husband was married before but never had children and I’ve never been pregnant. 

I started Clomid 2 months ago and I’ve never had a positive ovulation test, only horrible side effects. 

All in all it’s not going too well so far, and we’re in a non-NHS funded postcode


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello & welcome to FF 

You might find the clomid section helpful, here's a link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=34.0

The NHS postcode lottery is so unfair 

Good luck 
dory
Xxx


----------

